# I got creative :D



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've had a dull weekend - so I found ways to amuse myself with fleece blankets and a sewing kit

I call it the 'Kirby Cup'




























And this is Gus modelling his brand new Snuggle Pouch 




























"Hmm...This'll have to do..."

Lol. I had fun


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Those look great for a "bored effort" LOL.

Happy ratties now, all cozy and warm. 

I love doing stuff for the rats, it ends up taking over the things I should do not relating to them though :roll:


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Eh, I was meant to do christmas shopping this weekend, so I know what you mean. Instead, I spent 3 hours on the Kirby Cup and another hour on the Snuggle Pouch.

I live in the dark ages and don't have a sewing machine you see...

EDIT - anyway, now I've made something for two of them - I only have another 13 rats to go to avoid a jealous outrage


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

those pics are ADORABLE!!! What sweet rattie faces!


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thats nice hand sewing skill.... I have to hand sew my things too its time consuming... Any sewing tips??? i cant ever figure out how to get a good knot so the seems dont fall apart lol : )


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

I hate that you can have by making so many amazing things! omg those are amazing! <3


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

way2kewl4u_92 said:


> Thats nice hand sewing skill.... I have to hand sew my things too its time consuming... Any sewing tips??? i cant ever figure out how to get a good knot so the seems dont fall apart lol : )


Ugh, I've NEVER managed this skill. All I do is to two or three stitches on top of each other really tight when I start and finish and so far *cross fingers* it's held. I can't sew to save my life - these are pure good luck lol


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i was sewing all day yesterday, my stepmom taught me how to sew inside out, end threads, double sew and tie a knot. i sewed 2 pillows and a double layered hsmmock, and the material is rats pplaying soccer and it says soccer ratz on it


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

Im very jealous of your "dull weekend" projects! Everything looks great, and my girls are jealous


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

lol Thanks for the tip ill try it!!! =) 

If i wanted to make a rat beanbag chair should i use cotton??


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

way2kewl4u_92 said:


> lol Thanks for the tip ill try it!!! =)
> 
> If i wanted to make a rat beanbag chair should i use cotton??


I use cotton but double thread


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

wow, those look awesome!
i wanna cuddle up like your adorable rats are too...make a human size one? :lol:


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Making a human size hammock would be a fun activity! I think im gonna try it!!! lol ill get rid of my bed too! lol


It would only cost like 25dollars so make and id have to sew with a small rope lol! alot of layers too !


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

good idea, then there would just be holding it up without getting yelled at by the superintendant


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

and i would make it a "kirby cup"


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

lol =) thats hilarious but a life size kirby cup would be comfortable!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

That looks to complex for me  . 

I never really was a good sewer, and still aren't

Also, just to add, I'd buy your Kirby Cup if I could!


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

lol i would too its nice!!! but ill resort to making less fancier ones they love them [email protected]


----------

